# And Then...



## gottogo (May 2, 2012)

He was so cute taking a nap I had to take a picture.










And Then...

He woke up!


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

Don't you love it when they are sleeping like that? He is so cute. I love it when Milo falls asleep on my lap or shoulder.


----------



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

eheh bless him, he sensed you were up to something


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

LOL - Very cute


----------



## gottogo (May 2, 2012)

JoJo's Mom said:


> Don't you love it when they are sleeping like that? He is so cute. I love it when Milo falls asleep on my lap or shoulder.


Oh come on, don't you just love them 'all the time'?


----------



## gottogo (May 2, 2012)

estypest said:


> eheh bless him, he sensed you were up to something


Naw, the camera makes a noise that he likes.


----------



## crow (Sep 5, 2015)

They are so cute when they sleep. And yes, of course always. I get up hours before my tiel and goes to turns the lights on before leaving for work. He is impossible to wake early so I often watch him for a while. The tiny movements when he breaths and how peaceful he looks. Priceless.


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*and then*

Yes, 'tiels are adorable all the time! I like to watch them snoozing, too.
Sometimes Bennie will tuck his head behind his wing like that, but I'll see his one beady little eye peering at me for a while before he goes to sleep.


----------



## gottogo (May 2, 2012)

Janalee said:


> Yes, 'tiels are adorable all the time! I like to watch them snoozing, too.
> Sometimes Bennie will tuck his head behind his wing like that, but I'll see his one beady little eye peering at me for a while before he goes to sleep.


Yep, he eyeballs me as he's dosing off too.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Haha, precious


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Janalee said:


> Yes, 'tiels are adorable all the time! I like to watch them snoozing, too.
> Sometimes Bennie will tuck his head behind his wing like that, but I'll see his one beady little eye peering at me for a while before he goes to sleep.


When Joey is napping and we wake him up, he will just give us the one beady eye, or birdie death stare, for a few seconds then go back to sleep. It is funny how often will will sit still and not get up if we want a drink or to go to the bathroom, so we won't interrupt a nap.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Don't you love it when you make a noise and they're sleeping and suddenly they give you the one bird, offended birdy stare? What a way to make you guilty!


----------

